# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  بطاقات الرسوميات Ampere القادمة من Nvidia ستكون أسرع بنسبة 50% من بطاقات Turing

## mohamed73

إذا كنت تبحث عن إنشاء حاسوب جديد من أجل الألعاب أو لتحرير الفيديوهات،  فقد ترغب في الإمتناع عن شراء بطاقة رسوميات جديدة إلى وقت لاحق. هذا لأنه  وفقا لتقرير جديد صدر مؤخرًا من وكالة الأنباء التايوانية Taipei Times،  فيبدو أن الجيل المقبل من بطاقة الرسوميات القادمة من شركة Nvidia يمكن أن  تكون أسرع بنحو 50 في المئة مقارنة مع الطرازات الحالية.
 في الوقت الحالي، تستخدم بطاقات الرسوميات الحالية من شركة Nvidia  معمارية Turing، ولكن التقرير الصادر من تايوان يقول أن الجيل المقبل من  بطاقة الرسوميات التابعة لشركة Nvidia ستستخدم معمارية Ampere التي تستند  على تكنولوجيا التصنيع 7 نانومتر، وستكون أسرع بنسبة 50 في المئة وأكثر  كفاءة في إستهلاك الطاقة بنحو مرتين من Turing. 
 هذا يعني أنه إذا لم تكن بحاجة إلى ترقية بطاقة الرسوميات في الحاسوب  الخاص بك في الوقت الراهن، فقد يكون من الجيد بالنسبة لك إنتظار وصول بطاقة  الرسوميات الجديدة من شركة Nvidia لأن الزيادة في السرعة والكفاءة ستكون  بلا شك موضع ترحيب كبير. لا توجد أي معلومات عن موعد إطلاق بطاقات  الرسوميات الجديدة التي تستند على معمارية Ampere، ولكن تردد أنها ستصل على  الأرجح في النصف الثاني من العام 2020. 
 أكد الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة Nvidia، السيد Jensen Huang من قبل أن الشركة  لديها خطط لإطلاق بطاقات رسوميات سيتم تصنيع جزء كبير منها من قبل شركة  TSMC بإستخدام تكنولوجيا التصنيع 7 نانومتر، في حين سيتم تصنيع الجزء  المتبقي من قبل شركة سامسونج. ومع ذلك، لم يصل الرئيس التنفيذي للشركة إلى  تأكيد تاريخ الإطلاق، ولكن نأمل أن نحصل على المزيد من التفاصيل في الأشهر  المقبلة. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

